# What Do You Wear For Shoes?



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

My favorite thing to wear are shoes. I wear DC's and gonna head to the nike outlet someday when i get money again and grab some jordans. What do you guys wear?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

timberlands in the winter, jordans and nikes in the summer

but im thinking of gettin all lacoste sneakers for this summer though they got some nice kicks


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I have jordans and nikes. Anything that is nice and light and easy to slip on from Nike or adidas.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Trigga said:


> timberlands in the winter, jordans and nikes in the summer
> 
> but im thinking of gettin all lacoste sneakers for this summer though they got some nice kicks


Im gonna have to find a nice pair of casual jordans not basketball ones ya know? I got normal nikes for basketball. They always have cheaper jordans selling at the nike outlet gotta get there next month maybe spend some birthday money.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Jordans, Air Forces n Tims....i hav like 30 pairs of kicks n 12 pairs of tims...yeah i kno i hav a problem


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> timberlands in the winter, jordans and nikes in the summer
> 
> but im thinking of gettin all lacoste sneakers for this summer though they got some nice kicks


Im gonna have to find a nice pair of casual jordans not basketball ones ya know? I got normal nikes for basketball. They always have cheaper jordans selling at the nike outlet gotta get there next month maybe spend some birthday money.
[/quote]
the jordan street classics are the best ones for off the court


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Jordans, Air Forces n Tims....i hav like 30 pairs of kicks n 12 pairs of tims...yeah i kno i hav a problem


Sweeeeet. Nothing better like reppin a new pair of shoes ya know? You know your fresh when you can where different shoes everyday for like 2 weeks. People notice, atleast i do. Lmao i cant afford that many shoes. Man I just saw a pair of jordans not to long ago that were sick, they were on clearance at the time, they were white and green with the #23 on the sides of the ankle. I cant find them online anywhere.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

retro jordans, air maxes, air forces, puma, and adidas mainly


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.nike.com/jumpman23/index.html#/footwear/364806-171?idx=186&cid=364806-171&filter2=footwear_fwCasual

Those are kinda like the ones i wanted but the ones i wanted had 23's on the sides.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

i jus paid $250 for the cool grey jordan 11's on ebay







...i hav a problem


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> i jus paid $250 for the cool grey jordan 11's on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you have money.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Jordans, Timberlands in winter like trigga said, Dr Martens, Nike air max


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> i jus paid $250 for the cool grey jordan 11's on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you have money.








[/quote]

no i have credit

i gotta couple pairs of air max 90's....


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

ICEE said:


> Jordans, Timberlands in winter like trigga said, Dr Martens, Nike air max


I have martens, but i havent worn them in 3yrs.

Cuz are the jordan sixty plu's considered basketball? i actually think those are the ones that i saw.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

i dont pay attention to what are basketball n what aren't... i jus get wutever i like

the ones u posted came out in 09' ur not gonna find them in a store.... maybe on ebay


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> i dont pay attention to what are basketball n what aren't... i jus get wutever i like
> 
> the ones u posted came out in 09' ur not gonna find them in a store.... maybe on ebay


yea I might have to do some searching. Just went looking for a job today, applied lots of stores. be sweet if i got in at champs lol maybe a discount on some new jordans.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

For work boots: Magnum Hi-Tech boots. Most comfortable boots ever.

For sneakers: A pair of nice reeboks.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

i got the Jordan 6 Rings Boot a few weeks ago...luv em

http://www.nike.com/jumpman23/index.html#/footwear/414845-002?idx=75&cid=414845-001


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> i got the Jordan 6 Rings Boot a few weeks ago...luv em
> 
> http://www.nike.com/jumpman23/index.html#/footwear/414845-002?idx=75&cid=414845-001


nice looking shoe.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Last time I counted I had about 37 pairs of shoes.

Jordans
Nikes
Adidas
Puma
Etnies
ES
Doc Martens
GBX
Steve Maddens
Diesel
Vans
Saucony
Pony
air walks
new balance

Probably missing a few types/brands, but that gives you an idea. Back in high school and college worked at Journeys in the mall, from there got addicted to buying shoes. Add in a nike outlet between columbus and cinci I usually stop by.

People at my work say something when they see me wear the same pair of shoes during the month.

Favorite shoes right now:
Nike Air Max 90's









or my Jordans, forget which ones exactly.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

More then a woman back


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I want to get some jordans. BADDDDD


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

no i have credit

i gotta couple pairs of air max 90's....








[/quote]
air max 90's are the sh*t, i also have a pair of the new skylines they came out with.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ICEE said:


> More then a woman back


I know. Trust me in college girls would come back to my room and see the pairs of shoes under the bed, in the closet and outside the closet. They were like "do you have a girl roommate?" Friends and family give me sh*t for it too.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Columbia,Northface,merrell

I use to wear nikes airmax,jordans,,,,But when you live in the extremes that I do-You find out very quickly that they are garbage....


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

b_ack51 said:


> More then a woman back


I know. Trust me in college girls would come back to my room and see the pairs of shoes under the bed, in the closet and outside the closet. They were like "do you have a girl roommate?" Friends and family give me sh*t for it too.
[/quote]
The more shoes you have, the more fly you are.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

im a puma addict


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i wear adidas or some kind of running/cross training shoe or a dress shoe, depends on whats going on.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

usually etnies,vans,or DC for regular use.

my knee high northerners for wet/mud/snow use.

dont play B-ball anymore but when i did it was always jordans.my personal faves were the 91's and 93's(i think those are the years....the ones with the holes in the tounge,and the ones that cross straped with the 23 in the middle.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

For work I usually have a pair of Timberland Pros
But I just ordered a Pair of Nike Shox for the gym. They were out of the color scheme I wanted at the store, but for 2 bucks they will be at my door by Thursday.
I'm excited since I spent more on this one pair then I have on all of them in the past 10 years.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Nike and Adidas.

Once spent $190 on a pair of shoes. Crazy thing is nowadays they go for $600+.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Luv me some air maxs. But I stay an rotate jays for 78 days straight. But at work I do dirt in Timbs and change into Nike manny pacquiao trainers for the gym.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

For work Redwings, for casual gotta be the P.F. Flyers guaranteed to make you run faster and jump higher.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I just can't get into shoes. That's just a little too metro for me.

Anyway, for work I wear Redwings. I like the ones with metatarsal covers. For everything else I like Salomon hiking shoes.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

my shoe collection is borderline homosexual. ive got everything from D&G, timberland, pied a terre, duffer,nike, adidas, ted baker,zara and everything inbetween.

and thats just what i buy for myself. buy even more for my girl


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i have a pair of timberland work boots, that i actually do work with. i dont carry around a toothbrush and some shoe cleaner to make sure i dont get a scuff. those fuckers are beat. and i have an 8" pair of red wings i paid 230 bucks for. but they're the best footwear ive ever had. bought em a year ago, they got heavy use for 7-8 months, and now they're used for outdoor stuff like snowblowing, mowing...etc...just getting broken in.

for shoe's i have a pair of leather dockers (pos), a pair of nike's that i got on uber discount, and my bostonians for work that are beat to sh*t. im about to grab a pair of red wing shoes, or anything that says "made in america". a lot of that sh*t is outsourced now as well. i used to have a pair of dr martens. actually i wore them to the restaurant when i worked there for about a year and a half...and then they were absolutely trashed. haha. they were good shoes though.

often times i have to buy crappy discount shoes, simply because i can't find them in my size (15), so shopping for shoes for me is a major PITA...luckily im not a gheyboy and i can get by with only a few pairs.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Columbia,Northface,merrell
> 
> I use to wear nikes airmax,jordans,,,,But when you live in the extremes that I do-You find out very quickly that they are garbage....


X2
Love my Merrell's


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RiptideRush said:


> Luv me some air maxs. But I stay an rotate jays for 78 days straight. But at work I do dirt in Timbs and change into Nike manny pacquiao trainers for the gym.


Shockwave???


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

MacBeth Brighton's


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Vasque Clarion


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I once spent 320 bucks on these ugly things. What a fail. They were so heavy and plasticy. Guess I was a bit dumber than I am now to fall for the mass-marketing that was going on for this product around 2006.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

RiptideRush said:


> Luv me some air maxs. But I stay an rotate jays for 78 days straight. But at work I do dirt in Timbs and change into Nike manny pacquiao trainers for the gym.
























...riptide is the man

i had almost every pair of J's that came out before 99' but my house got raided n the asshole cops cut all my J's up saying they were looking for drugs....i hope they all get nut cancer









I miss my Black/Red 13's...my favorite sneaker ever now if i want them i'd hav to pay $400 for em...wont do it


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

b_ack51 said:


> Luv me some air maxs. But I stay an rotate jays for 78 days straight. But at work I do dirt in Timbs and change into Nike manny pacquiao trainers for the gym.


Shockwave???
[/quote]

Yup! That's my dude. Lights and sounds still work too. For some reason I can't let my G1 collection go. I pull them out from time to time and it always brings me back. People might say I'm too old but its something from back then that I still have so why let it go.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Luv me some air maxs. But I stay an rotate jays for 78 days straight. But at work I do dirt in Timbs and change into Nike manny pacquiao trainers for the gym.
























...riptide is the man

i had almost every pair of J's that came out before 99' but my house got raided n the asshole cops cut all my J's up saying they were looking for drugs....i hope they all get nut cancer









I miss my Black/Red 13's...my favorite sneaker ever now if i want them i'd hav to pay $400 for em...wont do it
[/quote]

Cut up!? Jay collection before 99!? Damn cops, that really chops my hide. I understand your anger.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

PUMA CELL


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RiptideRush said:


> Luv me some air maxs. But I stay an rotate jays for 78 days straight. But at work I do dirt in Timbs and change into Nike manny pacquiao trainers for the gym.


Shockwave???
[/quote]

Yup! That's my dude. Lights and sounds still work too. For some reason I can't let my G1 collection go. I pull them out from time to time and it always brings me back. People might say I'm too old but its something from back then that I still have so why let it go.
[/quote]

I have a collection too of tranformers, mainly g1 soundwave and cassettes. I had more but sold them off, soundwave though I have great a few. I tried to get every soundwave ever.


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am pretty basic 
Red Wings or Tims in the winter
Adidas shell tops for sneakers
and Reefs and Ocean Minded for sandals

Oh and can't forget the no-slip Crocs for work, ugly as hell I know but they are actually pretty comfy


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

got a new pair of asics today, i dont know how i forgot to mention that brand lol


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

While back I bought these Jordan Rare Airs. Also just picked up the white and black Jordan After Games


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

these were my favorite kicks back in the day:







now i rock the classics best shoe i have ever had... so comphy and worked in and in the winter if you lace em up tight they work wonders:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Oakley, Adidas, Airwalks, Es, Dc, Emerica, are the ones I can remember at the moment...that doesn't include work boots either!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

HEY! Sadboy! What are you doing?

"Just chining my choes"


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

wow.... them some gangsta ass kicks. I never realized how many e-thugs were actually on pfury. I guess it's a geographic thing, but white people down here really aren't in to air force ones or any of that. Shoes serve a purpose for me; they're a utility.

I pretty much wear Rainbow flops 99% of the time when it's not cold, Merrel's when I'm doing something outside, Tevas when I'm doing something in the rivers, Sperrys when I'm on a boat and my nike shox when i'm actually doing something athletic, and a pair of nice brown loafers for work.

Do you guys fight someone when they accidently scuff your pumas?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

God damn e-thugs wearing those god damn sneakers. I'm like you as well boobah, I also call the police when I see people wearing sneakers, even when it's a middle aged white person jogging. Never know these days, all these kids with their hipity hopity music and those damn sneakers, makes me sick just thinking about it.

/slips on his loafers, refills his prune juice and leaves


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I generally wear dress shoes or sandals.

I have a pair of Rockport slip on boots that I wear most of the time for work.

Sandals when I'm not working.

I do have a pair of Nike cross trainer sneakers I wear sometimes as well when I need a change...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I will x3 that e-thug statement. Im going to dash away all my nikes and go grab me some walmart velcros.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

picked up some new nikes this weekend.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Traveller said:


> I will x3 that e-thug statement. Im going to dash away all my nikes and go grab me some walmart velcros.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I wear lots of different shoes. My fave brand is adidas. I just bought some shelltoed black adidas with white stripes and shoes called dravens pink and black high tops.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Just some All Stars, or older style Vans for me.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Fly and Art shoes mainly


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Florsheim for work, Nike air max, and Birkenstock's for bumming around my ghetto ass hood.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Florsheim for work, Nike air max, and Birkenstock's for bumming around my ghetto ass hood.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

dead of winter boots... timbs with wool inside


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Boobah said:


> wow.... them some gangsta ass kicks. I never realized how many e-thugs were actually on pfury. I guess it's a geographic thing, but white people down here really aren't in to air force ones or any of that. Shoes serve a purpose for me; they're a utility.
> 
> I pretty much wear Rainbow flops 99% of the time when it's not cold, Merrel's when I'm doing something outside, Tevas when I'm doing something in the rivers, Sperrys when I'm on a boat and my nike shox when i'm actually doing something athletic, and a pair of nice brown loafers for work.
> 
> Do you guys fight someone when they accidently scuff your pumas?


"shoes serve a purpose to me ... Utility!"










Well duh, but style is also a big part of it to most. Doesnt make anyone an e-thug for liking thise type if sneakers. I bet you wear a moose skin parka in the winter and laugh at everyone wearing columbia.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Allen Edmonds at work, addidas for kicks and running around, Danners/eccos in the winter,


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I wear chocolate Gators..... To work!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm Dutch, so of course I like to wear the good old fashoined wooden shoes every now and then :


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

AM90's(rejuvination/huf/OG infrared/running man/nash/polka dot/safari), AM1's (wings and waffles/atmos/safari), Puma disc, Reebok ventilators (koyomi 01/koyomi 03/koyomi 08/ miami vice), Oldskool NB's (860/574/1500) few pairs of early 2000's skateshoes Circa/adio/osiris/dc/axion/eS/DVS


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

TheCableGuy said:


> Columbia,Northface,merrell
> 
> I use to wear nikes airmax,jordans,,,,But when you live in the extremes that I do-You find out very quickly that they are garbage....


X2
Love my Merrell's
[/quote]

Apart from a pair of old Art shoes Merrell's have lasted me the longest on average, great for messing about on rocks.

^^^^^^ Thats the biggest damn clog I ever saw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i have one pair of white nikes (that are totally effed now and i use for high dirt situations), one pair of saucony training shoes, 1 pairs of New Balances, and 3 ballin pairs of sandals... and like 3 pairs of nice shoes for work. i try to wear sandals as much as possible, for work I have to wear nice clothes, so when I get out of work, i make an attempt to not wear socks in the summer at least. Unless I am going somewhere nice to eat or am going to have to drive, in which case i wear sneakers.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im pretty big on Allen Edmonds for work and casual dress. I wear Adida slides or Birkenstocks when in shorts or headed to the golf course. I have Ecco, Adida, Footjoy, Nike and Truelinks golf shoes in my car.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

My dad sports air force ones, we bought him a pair a couple years ago as a joke but it turns out he loves them Haha. Myself I wear Adidas, they are cheap like 60 bucks each and they have damn near every color (i have blue, red, white striped)


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Jesus christ how many shoes you need? Thats more than my womans stock pile. I cant remember the last time I paid more than $60 for shoes. Currently wear Nike airs. Got a pair of wolverine steel toes for yard work and play. My sheos last years, I havnt bought shoes in 2 years.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

im the freshes dude on this forum fa'sho

i rock nikes, jordans, sperry, crocs, vans , chuck taylors, ed hardy, lakai, NIKE SB, DC, and SUPRA


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Crocs?
I hope that's a typo P-Freak.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

a typo for what









hes the freshest dude on the forum


----------



## WCKEDMIDAS (Jul 1, 2004)

boots year round. hikeing boots in summer work/hunting boots in winter


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

UltraKardas said:


> im the freshes dude on this forum fa'sho
> 
> i rock nikes, jordans, sperry, crocs, vans , chuck taylors, ed hardy, lakai, NIKE SB, DC, and SUPRA


you ain't fresh if you rock ed hardy.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

cocs have some pretty nice shoes out

ed-hardy's cool i dont have alot tho



bob351 said:


> a typo for what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Im pretty big on Allen Edmonds for work and casual dress. I wear Adida slides or Birkenstocks when in shorts or headed to the golf course. I have Ecco, Adida, Footjoy, Nike and Truelinks golf shoes in my car.


I like your style...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

UltraKardas said:


> im the freshes dude on this forum fa'sho
> 
> i rock nikes, jordans, sperry, crocs, vans , chuck taylors, ed hardy, lakai, NIKE SB, DC, and SUPRA


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Im pretty big on Allen Edmonds for work and casual dress. I wear Adida slides or Birkenstocks when in shorts or headed to the golf course. I have Ecco, Adida, Footjoy, Nike and Truelinks golf shoes in my car.


I like your style...









[/quote]

Nice!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> im the freshes dude on this forum fa'sho
> 
> i rock nikes, jordans, sperry, crocs, vans , chuck taylors, ed hardy, lakai, NIKE SB, DC, and SUPRA
































[/quote]










I like being bare foot. Chicks dig it, the fellas around the office are jealous, and it's comfy as hell









I do love Clarks though... one of the best IMO.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Smoke said:


> im the freshes dude on this forum fa'sho
> 
> i rock nikes, jordans, sperry, crocs, vans , chuck taylors, ed hardy, lakai, NIKE SB, DC, and SUPRA
































[/quote]










*I like being bare foot. Chicks dig it*, the fellas around the office are jealous, and it's comfy as hell









I do love Clarks though... one of the best IMO.
[/quote]

is her name bigfoot


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

UltraKardas said:


> im the freshes dude on this forum fa'sho
> 
> i rock nikes, jordans, sperry, crocs, vans , chuck taylors, ed hardy, lakai, NIKE SB, DC, and SUPRA
































[/quote]










*I like being bare foot. Chicks dig it*, the fellas around the office are jealous, and it's comfy as hell









I do love Clarks though... one of the best IMO.
[/quote]

is her name bigfoot
[/quote]










Dude keep your family photos to yourself


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Smoke said:


> im the freshes dude on this forum fa'sho
> 
> i rock nikes, jordans, sperry, crocs, vans , chuck taylors, ed hardy, lakai, NIKE SB, DC, and SUPRA
































[/quote]










*I like being bare foot. Chicks dig it*, the fellas around the office are jealous, and it's comfy as hell









I do love Clarks though... one of the best IMO.
[/quote]

is her name bigfoot
[/quote]










Dude keep your family photos to yourself









[/quote]


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

You just keep digging deeper into the







hole man.

Anyways

seems like kids these days don't appreciate good old fashioned bare feet.

Pfreak, the amount of pairs of shoes (based on brands) that you claim you have, you probably even sleep with a pair on. You would rival my ex wife.

Anyways, I am only joking around obviously, don't wanna get anyone's shoe emotions in a bunch.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

go feed your fish

uhhhh anyways i forgot to mention addida


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

I sense a cyber fight about to kick off. . . . . . .


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

BahahhahahahahahhHa


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> I sense a cyber fight about to kick off. . . . . . .
> View attachment 203960


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Bahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Traveller said:


> I sense a cyber fight about to kick off. . . . . . .
> View attachment 203960


----------

